# قوالب حقن البلاستيك



## vague_boy (21 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم...

اخواني اريد معرفه كيفيه تسعير قوالب حقن البلاستيك 
الرجااء توضيح الخطوات بالتفصيل

وشكرا جزيلا!!!


----------



## الاحزاب القاهريه (9 ديسمبر 2009)

كيفية ضبط تبريد القالب سواء على الساخن او البارد


----------



## youssef-ak (28 ديسمبر 2009)

طيب سؤالك صعب شرحه ولكنه ليس مستحيل لكن حضرتك في أي بلد تعيش حاليا لأنك اذاكنت في سورية فأستطيع ان ادلك على مكتبة ستجد فيها المرجع الازمة لهذا الموضوع ملاحظة الكتب بالغة الإنجلزية 
وبالنسبة لسؤالك الخطوة الأولى هي تحديد وزن القالب ونوع المعدن


----------

